# finished my NW2 switcher, video link



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

I finished up my NW2 switcher with the ESU Lok sound 5xl

worked out great




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3714460565337509


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the app that you are using to control the loco?


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> What is the app that you are using to control the loco?


Ecos Cab
I think it is mainly for the ecos unit, not sure if it works with other brands. It was like $30 for the app and I can load it on as many iphones and ipads that have access to my itunes store. So I had two spare ipads I wasn't really using and my iphone so I have tons of useful controls. I like it better on my phone than the ipad I think. The Ecos is a really nice unit, it has served me well so far


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was just asking because the function key layout looked a little inconvenient, the buttons seemed small given the amount of screen space available.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Was just asking because the function key layout looked a little inconvenient, the buttons seemed small given the amount of screen space available.
> 
> Thanks, Greg


is there an app you would suggest?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I am not familiar with all the options on an ecos system, other than I believe JMRI supports it, and then you can use the Engine Driver app, which is pretty nice, and adjusts itself for larger screens nicely.

Just checked, JMRI does indeed support the ecos system, and there are a lot of benefits. There are free apps for both Android and iPhone.

Single loco, much nicer function button size in my opinion









Dual loco:









multiple locos on a bigger screen (tablet)


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

Here is the ECOS app on the phone it’s really good because you can control everything, cv values and switches and all that. That being said I’ll give the software you showed a try too. One might be better for some things over the other. Options are good


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What prompted me is watching the video and seeing how small the function buttons were, and it looked a bit tricky, and was thinking if I was walking around with my train it would be even more difficult. Also JMRI gives you lots of advantages, it's way more than just server software for an app, it really helps in programming, archiving, and inventorying your trains.

Did not mean to derail your thread, sorry!

Greg


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks great did you install the decoder yourself? How hard is it? I am getting ready to do a bunch of dcc upgrades and believe I will standardize on ESU loksound 5xl.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There a lot of us that install our own decoders, however there are some of us that are very familiar with one brand. I do Zimo decoders, Jiro does ESU. It is the advanced features we are familiar with such as tuning fan driven smoke units, remote uncoupling (servo programming), remote volume control, etc. Hopefully you have gone to Greg's site to see all the DCC info he has posted.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes I’ve been there it’s awesome, the DCC wiki good too. I’m doing a LGB B&O ABA now. I have a pro doing the AB and I am going to try the other A. He will be able to check my work.


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

Rjstruble said:


> Looks great did you install the decoder yourself? How hard is it? I am getting ready to do a bunch of dcc upgrades and believe I will standardize on ESU loksound 5xl.


Yes I did it myself
I will say the usa trains are much simpler than the older lgb I did with 3 wire trucks
But once you understand the basics of it all it works out pretty smoothly
On the usa trains stuff, I bought a big bag of the matching connectors (JST) from amazon for like $10 and you simply can hook them up to the screw in terminals on the LokSound and only soldering was adding connectors to the smoke units and lights, very simple. 

And Dan, I have been to Greg's site so many times, he is a wealth of knowledge

I am currently doing my own programming of files and setup of the controller, also beginning to understand setting up functions of everything. I went with the ESU line after talking to a guy that reindeer pass reccomended, he is a massoth support guy and he reccomended looking towards the Ecos unit for its functionality with older LGB Mts stuff and having good current abilities. I am pretty happy with it all so far, everything has pretty much done what it should. I am sure I will get into some Zimo products at some point as well. I wish there was a bigger group of people locally that I knew or a gathering where I could of looked at and talked to people about the units they use before I bought, but with covid restrictions and the lack of local guys using DCC on large scale I had to pick something and run with it. My first install I did was using a 5L loksound and everything had to be soldered to the board and that was much more time consuming and I feel if you have the room the 5xl board is so much better. I was trying to be cheap and save $$ by going with the smaller boards, but you live and learn.

Also I spoke with Old Dominion Railways, he has been super helpful and I reccomend him for all DCC purchases for stuff he carries, second to none on the information he shares with the purchase of his products. And since I am converting alot of engines, I am going to buy probably 10 of the 5xl boards off of him and he is going to cut me a pretty sweet deal on bulk order, so that really is icing on the cake. Even if it was regular price, I would still buy them through him, in this DCC project world service and support from the vendor is so nice.

Great community you guys have here.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Great stuff, I have a bunch of locos to get too but am wiring my layout for both DC and DCC so I can take my time.


----------

